# New iPhone...I must be old...



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

OK, I have been given one of these super dooper brand new 3G thingys...

I can set up my email ok, even posted something on here with it..

But I can't for the life of me get it to join my wireless network in the house???

I know the network is OK, as my computer uses it..

I have stopped, and re-joined the network, so I know my password is correct.

When I try to join via the iphone is just says:

"unable to join network"

WTF does that mean? Is the phone broke, is the password not being accepted, what??????

Anyone 'younger' able to help me???

:thumb:

Plus, it's utter b0llox that I can't put my own ringtones on it, or use a song from the itunes.....only the things Apple deem worthy...

:devil:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

iRinger  Great app for making your own ringtones.

As for the wireless I'm not sure. You're 100% sure the key is right?


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Well if it is jailbroken you can put your own tunes on it (Sorry, that probably won't mean f'all to you  )

If it won't sync to the network, try syncing with itunes for an update maybe?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ there's an app for that :wall::wall::wall:

:lol:

Yeah, I am 100% sure that my password is correct, I just done it very slowly again on the phone, and nothing!

But I have came out and rejoined on my laptop again! 

Done the updates on Itunes as well....

Thanks!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Have you tried turning it off and back on again? (Use an Irish accent at your own discression)


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

You can put on your own ringtones. There are a few guides to this on Youtube


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Erm,

Not sure about the Network as i can only think the connection is either not strong enough for the small wireless hardware on the phone


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Maybe try and disconnect the laptop from wireless. Then try and connect the iPhone


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

The wireless router should allow multiple connections, might be worth checking (log into it via the computer's web browser) that it's not set to accept only one MAC address or provide a single IP address.
For your security, you should set it to the two MAC addresses of the iPhone and the laptop, and restrict IP address to a range of 3 (the third is the MAC address of the wired NIC).
If you associate the IP to the MAC (if it has that functionality) then you only need to use the fixed IP address (and default gateway - 255.255.255.0 typically) in the iPhone.
That'll do the trick, once you log in with the WPA/WEP key.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

not sure if your a mac user, but GarageBand exports any audio, music or sound fx, as an iPhone ringtone


----------



## Top_Gun (Dec 7, 2009)

Which encryption standard did you set up for the Router?

WEP, WPA/TKIP, WPA/AES or WPA2? I know some routers which allow combines modes of WPA/WPA2, but have found that this creates more incompatibilities than it solves.

If the router is very new: Is it capable of 5GHz-band, or of 802.11n? The iphone can do neither, it is a classical 802.11g-device with 2.4GHz.

Regarding the locking of the MAC-address: That was recommended some years ago, but modern Wifi-security practice does no longer recommend it. The MAC-address is cloneable, and it is in a part of the packets which is not encrypted. Therefore, an attacker does know the MAC-address even before he knows anything about your encryption. The same change in paradigm happened to the disablement of broadcasts. If you turn off broadcasting, your clients need to broadcast the network name, as they need to ensure that they are in range. So you get more packages with your network's name than you would get with normal broadcasting.

Best regards,

Detlev


----------



## Mr_Prud (Aug 7, 2009)

What router have you got? 

When I tried to connect my iPhone to my network with a Wanadoo/ Orange Livebox I had to put the router into pairing mode before it would allow the iPhone to connect. Once that was done it connected up straight away.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

PJS said:


> The wireless router should allow multiple connections, might be worth checking (log into it via the computer's web browser) that it's not set to accept only one MAC address or provide a single IP address.
> For your security, you should set it to the two MAC addresses of the iPhone and the laptop, and restrict IP address to a range of 3 (the third is the MAC address of the wired NIC).
> If you associate the IP to the MAC (if it has that functionality) then you only need to use the fixed IP address (and default gateway - 255.255.255.0 typically) in the iPhone.
> That'll do the trick, once you log in with the WPA/WEP key.


Ahhh of course, MAC address filtering. A lot of routers from ISP's come withthis enabled now so it might be a case of pushing a button on the router before pairing your iPhone.


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Hello with our sky router I have to lock the PC's down by mac address.

(the reason I do this is for what ever reason, using Wep or WPA on our router will not let the PC's and the Mac's work together, its one or the other)

If you add the mac address of the iphone (under details) to the wireless router then that should work...

You will have to access your router settings with something like

http://192.168.0.1/ (it will be with your pack of stuff)

Then add wireless device


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the help guys...

I have a D link router, when I log into it, there is no where for me to 'add' a device...

Still can't get it to join the network, but added another laptop no problem...

:devil::devil:


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

So everything bar the iphone works?

How did you add another laptop was it locked to the MAC address. As if so the iphone is exactly the same, add the mac address and thats it?

Did you type it correctly? 


or when you use the iphone to connect to your home network what does it say? / do?

what message appears.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

A210 AMG said:


> So everything bar the iphone works?
> 
> How did you add another laptop was it locked to the MAC address. As if so the iphone is exactly the same, add the mac address and thats it?
> 
> ...


Yes, I now have 2 laptops on the network fine...

To add the new laptop, I just searched for the network, typed my password in when asked, and it joined... no issues...

The iphone, with the correct password just says:

When I try to join via the iphone is just says:

"unable to join network"


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Hold on 2 secs....


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Just posting this from my blackberry connected in seconds lmao.


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

you made sure your not using a capital letter where they should/shouldn't be? As when you type in text the first letter is a capital one, this may make your password incorrect!


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Freind of mine has the same problem, he looked into it and I think its quite common. Not sure if there is an update you can get. I will ask tommorow.


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

As above there should be no reason, I havn't got an iphone to check (well not properly until 9th Feb) as I bought one for my wife for a present. It was easy enough to set up though and we are tied down to Mac addresses.

I can only guess its a typing error?


When you search for wireless networks does the iphine pick up your home network?


----------



## JohnZ3MC (Mar 9, 2008)

A couple of suggestions:
first - tell your Iphone to forget your network. Then, after it's removed from your list of available networks, have the phone search for wireless networks again. 
Select your network and try to connect to it. 
Once you've 'flushed' out the previous data linked with your wireless network, your Iphone will have a clean slate to try again.

If that doesn't work, I'm thinking your router is not letting the MAC address of your Iphone to link with it. This can be fixed by getting the MAC address of your Iphone.
If you don't know how to find the MAC address of your Iphone, let me know and I'll tell you where to look.
Once you've found your MAC address for the Iphone, write it down. Use your laptop, access your Dlink router and look for a section called network filtering. It'll probably be a table of sorts. Enter your MAC address into the first available spot on the filtering table and make sure the 'enabled' feature is selected. Usually with those filtering tables, there's a header that allows either 'enable' or 'disable' or 'allow' or 'don't allow'.

Make sure you save your changes to your router, then try the Iphone again. I bet you'll be successful.
-John C.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Model of D-Link wireless router?
It'll be on the front/rear/underneath.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the help everyone (apart from Grizzle obviously :spam: )

To be honest, you are all talking nonsense and I can't udnerstand a word of what you are saying (MUST be getting old! )

I tried the MAC address filtering thingy, and only manged to block my laptop as well!!! :wall: :wall:


Sooooo I have spend the last hour ripping apart the wireless network, re installing it, got the lap top working and guess what????





The iPhone too!!!!!!

So thanks...

:thumb:


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Well done, but do you know what the cause of the problem was?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

JB052 said:


> Well done, but do you know what the cause of the problem was?


No idea...

Probably because I am an idiot....

:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

The Most up2date software version allows you to buy ringtones off itunes and wack them striaght on your iPhone.

I used iRinger which is fine but more hassle than just buying one.

Regarding the wireless get wifiTrak app that makes connecting and finding wireless networks easy.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> No idea...
> 
> Probably because *I am an idiot*....
> 
> :thumb:


There we go thats answer 

Love ya big man :lol:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

lpoolck said:


> you made sure your not using a capital letter where they should/shouldn't be? As when you type in text the first letter is a capital one, this may make your password incorrect!


I had this exact problem when i was trying to connect to macd's wi fi. It was case sensitive and the i phone automatically was adding a capital. Of all the little things


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> There we go thats answer
> 
> Love ya big man :lol:


:lol:

Right back at 'cha!!!!

:thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

...or if you have a Mac with iLife on it you can create ring tones free in Garageband


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> No idea...
> 
> Probably because I am an idiot....
> 
> :thumb:


Welcome to the club........


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Just posting this from my blackberry connected in seconds lmao.


i set up my iphone to join my wireless in seconds too, whats your point ?

Phone wont do **** if your router is dodgy, which sounds as though whats going on here.


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

MrLOL said:


> i set up my iphone to join my wireless in seconds too, whats your point ?
> 
> Phone wont do **** if your router is dodgy, which sounds as though whats going on here.


LOL think Grizzle was just being funny mate


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeh.....enough with your bullying Mr LOL fititng name that lol.


----------

